# How to tell if the puppies are getting enough milk?



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Hi, me again 
quick question from you pro's. I am not convinced that Maisie is producing enough milk. He nipples do not feel full and no milk can be extracted by squeezing them, the puppies nurse and then sleep, but their bellies are not overly round and skin on the back is wrinkly. If i pinch some of skin on the back of the pups neck it does not spring back, which would indicate dehydration. Their behaviour says they are fine, but the dehydration signs coupled with very soft un full nipples are telling me otherwise. 
What do you think??


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Lucy1012 said:


> ...the puppies nurse and then sleep, but their bellies are not overly round and skin on the back is wrinkly. If i pinch some of skin on the back of the pups neck it does not spring back, which would indicate dehydration. Their behaviour says they are fine, but the dehydration signs coupled with very soft un full nipples are telling me otherwise.
> What do you think??


i think U worry too much  satisfied pups sleep; hungry pups fuss.

do U weigh each pup daily? if not, why not? that answers a lot of Qs immediately - they are growing, all is well.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I think I worry too much too, they were only born yesterday, i want to make sure they are ok lol 

I weighed them today and most have maintained but a few have lost a little, but i expected this. I have 4 smaller (but still good size) pups and one I have nicknamed Tim nice but Dim that are a bit skinny. I have spoken to the vet and he thinks i worry too much too. He is seeing them tomorrow afternoon and said to keep putting the smaller pups on.

Will weigh them again in tomorrow and hopefully they will pick up. Mum has started drinking now, all be it 'my' milk supply.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

It is actually very hard to express milk from a bitch. I was the same when my maisie had puppies, I worried all the time.
If the pups are not crying for food then they must be getting enough milk. Puppies also have very loose skin at this age so they are prob not dehydrated, try and not worry, keep weighing them an the vet will put your mind at rest then he checks them all out:thumbup:

Take a look at some of my posts when we had pups, I was the same... x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

As long as they are putting on wieght then they are taking as much as they need, some will loose wieght after birth, they will pick up. Put the tiny ones on the back nipples which is a better area for the slow ones ok. They will be fine dont worry. Good Luck with the check up. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

